# Bodengrund gut oder schlecht?



## RichardEb (10. Juni 2014)

Moin,

wir haben seit 5 Jahren einen Teich(maße im Profil) und hatten bis zum letzten Winter auch immer Fische im Teicher. Leider sind sämtliche Tiere im letzten Winter gestorben. Da es sich um eine Naturteich handelt haben wir immer einen Bodengrund(Schlamm/Blätter) im Teich gelassen. (Wir haben immer sehr viel Laub, dass in den Teich fällt, da ringsum Bäume stehen.) Dadurch mussten wir die Fische auch nicht füttern. Ich vermute nur, dass die Fische durch den Verwesungsprozess im Winter erstickt sind. Daher möchte ich einige Fragen klären, bevor ich neue Fische einsetze: Ist grundsätzlich Bodengrund ok(Ab wann wird er schädlich?) oder sollte man lieber den Boden immer sauber halten und dann füttern?

Dazu noch einige weitere Fragen:

1. Reicht unser Filter für die Teichgröße + Fische? (Filter wird im Winter abgebaut)
2. Ist der Teich tief genug und wie viele Fische dürfen wir einsetzen?(Fische ganzjährig im Teich)
3. Macht ein Oberflächensauger sinn um die Blätter einzusammeln? Könnt ihr einen empfehlen?(Die Modell die ich kenne verstopfen bei unsere Mänge an Blättern innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen)
4. Könnt ihr einen Schlammsauger empfehlen, der auch bei größeren nicht verrotteten Blättern(z.B. Ilex-Blätter) und kleinen Zweigen nicht sofort verstopft?
5. Wir überlegen uns so etwas zu kaufen: http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Laubschutz-System/Komplettpaket-Laubschutznetz-Set-H.html Jedoch ist das System extrem teuer. Gibts da nicht was günstigeres?

Danke für eure Zeit


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Richard,
erst mal ein freundliches "Hallo"! Das sind schon mal viele Fragen ohne Bild, die Du uns stellst. Um es kurz zu machen: Dein Teich erscheint nicht zu flach oder zu klein, so Du nicht in einer "Kältekammer" beheimatet bist. Bodengrund ist nicht schädlich. Dumm ist es nur, wenn die Fische viel darin wühlen, oder die Dicke der Schicht das Teichprofil deutlich verändert.
Laubnetze gibt es zur Saison auch bei Aldi, Netto & Co, dann sicher nicht so hochwertig. 
Ich hatte bei mir mal einen billigen Schlammsauger im Einsatz. Nachdem ich verstanden hatte, wie der "tickt", hatte ich die meisten Probleme mit der Riesenmenge Schlammwasser, die dabei entsteht (die muss nämlich aus dem Sauger frei ablaufen können, und bei mir liegt das Gelände um den Teich höher als der Teich selbst - von der Eignung für Schlammwasser mal ganz abgesehen.
Skimmer halte ich für eine tolle Erfindung - es ist schon unglaublich, was eine "saubere" Teichoberfläche hermacht (und was sich alles auf der Oberfläche so sammelt). Als Skimmer betreibe ich einen einfachen Schwimmskimmer, der alle zwei Tage voll ist (und das nicht nur von oben betrachtet). Ich hatte meine Meinung zu motorisierten Modellen schon kundgetan, hier im Forum haben viele auch Standskimmer, die sicher robuster sind. Es gibt auch tolle Eigenbauten - schwimmende "Kastenskimmer", als auch die ähnlich aussehenden, am Rand fixierten Artgenossen. Mit einem Eigenbau kann man preiswert auch große Mengen an Blättern etc einsammeln, ohne dass der seine Funktion einstellt, oder blockiert wird. Für unsere Teichgröße reicht meiner Meinung nach ein einfacher Skimmer, der dann ab und zu mal ein wenig "Nachhilfe" braucht.


----------



## lotta (11. Juni 2014)

Hi Richard und Rolf,
auch mein Teich hat in etwa, diese Größe.
Ich habe etwas Sand und Kies im Teich, als Bodengrund, 
(weils die Fische mögen und mir besser gefällt, als die nackte Folie),
allerdings achte ich darauf, dass ich viele Blätter und Äste,
durch ein auf ca 2,5m gehängtes Laubnetz schonmal abhalte.
Auf der Oberfläche entferne ich relativ penibel Schwimmendes,(als entspannendes Hobby) ,
täglich mit dem Kescher von Hand...
Fadenalgen und abgesunkene Blätter, Früchte und Äste, keschere ich regelmäßig vom Teichgrund ab.
Das macht Spaß und ersetzt einen evtl. schlecht funktionierenden Skimmer.
Mein Wasser ist Dank eines selbstbau Tonnenfilters, glasklar und es bestehen beste Wasserwerte.
Ich dachte mir, nur mal so :
"by the way" 
vielleicht hilft dieser Gedanke ja für die weiteren Überlegungen.
Viel Erfolg Bine


----------



## Michael der 2. (11. Juni 2014)

Hi

Unter der Eisdecke werden die Faulgase eingesperrt. Dagegen helfen Eisfreihalter

Wäre noch interessant, wie Viele Fische es waren und ob du Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich hast.

Ich habe hier im Forum mal einen Thread gelesen, indem es speziell um dieses Phänomen ging. Plötzlich unerwartet alle Fische/__ Frösche nach dem Auftauen der Eisdecke tot.
Vielleicht suchst du mal danach. Er war sehr informativ.

Grüße Michael


----------

